# boot camp



## lyndaa (15 Octobre 2021)

coucou, s'il vous plait jai besoin de votre aide je vous ai fait la capture de mon modele mac et j'aimerais installer windows ça me demande d'avoir bootcamp sauf que celui ci me dit que mon mac ne le prend pas en charge que faire sachant que je m'y connais pas trop.          










*Note de la modération :* correction de l'entête de ton titre de El Capitan à macOS Big Sur


----------



## edenpulse (15 Octobre 2021)

Pas possible d’installer Windows ni d’utiliser Boot Camp sur ton mac. 
Il est possible de virtualiser Windows ARM, mais c’est limité. 
Pourquoi souhaites tu installer Windows?


----------



## lyndaa (15 Octobre 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> Pas possible d’installer Windows ni d’utiliser Boot Camp sur ton mac.
> Il est possible de virtualiser Windows ARM, mais c’est limité.
> Pourquoi souhaites tu installer Windows?


pour telecharger les logiciel adobe photoshop illustrator...


----------



## Sly54 (15 Octobre 2021)

lyndaa a dit:


> pour telecharger les logiciel adobe photoshop illustrator...


Ils existent sous MacOS…


----------



## Locke (15 Octobre 2021)

lyndaa a dit:


> ...j'aimerais installer windows ça me demande d'avoir bootcamp sauf que celui ci me dit que mon mac ne le prend pas en charge...


Deux choses, la première chose est ton titre, tu annonces El Capitan alors que tu as une version de macOS Big Sur...




...la correction sera faite. La deuxième chose, tu es sûr qu'Assistant Boot Camp était présent d'origine ou tu en as fait le téléchargement ? Comme mentionné, toutes les versions de chez Adobe sont disponibles pour Mac ! Alors quelle est la raison pour tenter une installation sous Windows ?


----------



## Sly54 (15 Octobre 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Alors quelle est la raison pour tenter une installation sous Windows ?


_Mode mauvaise langue ON
J'imagine assez bien _une_ raison…​_Mode mauvaise langue OFF


----------



## Anthony (15 Octobre 2021)

lyndaa a dit:


> *Note de la modération :* correction de l'entête de ton titre de El Capitan à macOS Big Sur


Dans la rubrique « Windows sur Mac », ç’aurait été encore mieux.

Mais pour répondre à la question originale :


Windows ARM sur les Mac M1 ? Un « scénario pas supporté » pour Microsoft
À la croisée des chemins, Parallels Desktop 17 virtualise macOS Monterey et Windows 11

Parmi d’autres nombreux articles publiés sur le sujet sur MacG :

- https://duckduckgo.com/?q=Windows+Apple+Silicon+site:macg.co&t=osx&ia=web


----------



## Locke (15 Octobre 2021)

Anthony a dit:


> Dans la rubrique « Windows sur Mac », ç’aurait été encore mieux.


Je viens seulement de réaliser.


----------



## lyndaa (15 Octobre 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ils existent sous MacOS…


ou est ce que je peux le trouver svp


----------



## lyndaa (15 Octobre 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Deux choses, la première chose est ton titre, tu annonces El Capitan alors que tu as une version de macOS Big Sur...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 242763
> 
> ...


merci pour la correction, non j'ai telecharger bootcamp depuis un site mutaz et j'arrive pas a l'installer, ou est ce que je pourrais trouver ses version adobe ? est ce via un site hacke ou bien chez adobe


----------



## Locke (15 Octobre 2021)

lyndaa a dit:


> merci pour la correction, non j'ai telecharger bootcamp depuis un site mutaz et j'arrive pas a l'installer, ou est ce que je pourrais trouver ses version adobe ? est ce via un site hacke ou bien chez adobe


Je me disais aussi, alors relis attentivement la réponse        #7      , avec un Mac et puce M1 tu peux oublier et inutile de télécharger une version différente d'Assistant Boot Camp, ça ne fonctionnera jamais.

Quant à ta dernière phrase, personne ne répondra et tu n'auras aucune aide ! Relis la charte des forums.


----------



## Sly54 (15 Octobre 2021)

lyndaa a dit:


> ou est ce que je peux le trouver svp


Ben… chez Adobe, pardi !



@Locke : on continue, ou alors on a fait le tour du sujet ?


----------



## edenpulse (15 Octobre 2021)

lyndaa a dit:


> ou est ce que je peux le trouver svp


Genre ici ? https://www.adobe.com/go/ccd-allapps-download


----------

